# Lightroom for IOS 9 , deleted & need a new download :(



## freecall (Jun 20, 2019)

I accidentally deleted a perfectly working version of lightroom from my IPAD 3 under IOS 9. I used it mainly to crop & display photos synced via adobe cloud .. and it worked great.
Stupidly I deleted it and now adobe tells me that there is no download in app store or via adobe direct. As I cant afford to buy a new ipad just for lightroom ... adobe said I should check other forums in the internet for a download . Would anybody here has a source as it is a non-paid software anyway & I have an adobe photo abonnement? 

Thanks for any help & suggestion 

Bjoern


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 20, 2019)

I don't understand why Adobe tells you to check forums (it's probably their standard answer if they don't know what else to say). There is only one way to install apps on iOS and that is the Apple App Store. If there is no older, iOS 9 compatible version of Lightroom in that store, then there is nothing anyone in any forum can do about that.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 20, 2019)

Depending upon  when your last i-Tunes backup was done it may be possible to restore it from there.


----------

